# New Woodshop Construction



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

*Setting Up Shop II, or How I Spent My Winter Vacation*

(This is the first post here, but a continuation of a series started at my personal blog at tenonandspline.com/blog)

I'm not what you would call a "neat freak." However, I do try to keep things generally organized and find it near impossible to work in a cluttered shop. Not only do I find it technically difficult to work in an unorganized mess - I find it hopelessly depressing as well. Consequently, when the shop is cluttered I will typically avoid doing any woodworking until the mess is resolved.Keeping the shop organized is especially difficult when the thing you're working on is the shop itself. For the past couple months our garage and the new shop space has been a jumble of scraps of lumber and sheet goods, plastic bins of random hand tools, power tools, hardware, etc. somewhat haphazardly-arrange throughout. Need a hammer? Time to go routing through the bins. Double-stick tape? I just know it's here somewhere. Not fun. Coupled with the scarcity of available "shop time" and basically nothing has been done since Thanksgiving.

To turn this untenable situation around I took a week-long vacation from my real job beginning January 7th. As luck would have it, this happened to coincide with a major "January thaw" with temperatures soaring into the 50's and 60's early in the week. After spending a day cleaning out the garage and setting up a temporary table to somewhat organize my tools/supplies, I set out to complete the job. First priority was the cabinetry. I had completed the carcasses and counter tops in November but hadn't even planned the drawers. Drawers. After spending way too much time agonizing over their arrangement (do I make 3 or 4 drawers in this bay? One very deep or 2 shallower?) I settled on a design and slapped together some boxes out of 3/4" ply and pocket screws. Not very "fine" I know, but I'd prefer to just get the shop done and get down to business on pieces bound for the house! Ply banded with 3/16" maple bullnose serve as drawer fronts. After that I installed the ceiling-mounted speakers, running the wire through the 2" PVC I ran before the walls were finished. I also ran RG-6 and Cat 5e cable to the 4 boxes placed around the shop, patching the works together, neatly, in the crawl space before hooking up a home run back to my communications panel in the main basement.

While I frequently use Google SketchUp to design my projects, I find that working things out on a whiteboard can be extremely helpful in the shop. I frequently use a whiteboard for my cut-list-writing large enough to be visible across the room. The one from the old shop is roughly 18" x 36". For the new shop, I wanted something a bit bigger, but "real" dry erase boards can be rather pricey. A quick google search turned up this page http://wiki.xtronics.com/index.php/Shower_Board_as_a_white_Board. For $10 plus some scrap pine I was able to build my own custom board for the shop. I installed a 4'x4' sheet in the middle of the back wall and still have 1/2 sheet left for future uses. Lastly, I installed the TV on a wall-mount (for NYW and Woodworks, natch!) and moved the metal paint cabinet into place beside the slop sink.

As usual the process was covered by a couple web cams and I've edited together a brief time lapse…I only wish I could have completed the actual work in only 5 minutes.






Note: The angle of the cameras, properties of the lighting and advanced image compression may make it appear to the untrained observer that my hair is a bit thinner at the top. I assure you this is merely an optical illusion.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Setting Up Shop II, or How I Spent My Winter Vacation*
> 
> (This is the first post here, but a continuation of a series started at my personal blog at tenonandspline.com/blog)
> 
> ...


Cool. I watched the video first, and just thought you were very speedy.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Kaleo (Jan 25, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Setting Up Shop II, or How I Spent My Winter Vacation*
> 
> (This is the first post here, but a continuation of a series started at my personal blog at tenonandspline.com/blog)
> 
> ...


Wow that was cool, are all your fingers still there after running around that fast. Oh you edited the video to make it look fast. Just kidding, the shop looks great. I will doing the same thing here in a couple of months. I hope mine looks half as nice as yours.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Setting Up Shop II, or How I Spent My Winter Vacation*
> 
> (This is the first post here, but a continuation of a series started at my personal blog at tenonandspline.com/blog)
> 
> ...


Great video, and shop! I like the whiteboard idea. I'm going to have to get one.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Setting Up Shop II, or How I Spent My Winter Vacation*
> 
> (This is the first post here, but a continuation of a series started at my personal blog at tenonandspline.com/blog)
> 
> ...


Nice video. I have one of those whiteboards and now wall to put it on. That was quite a project.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Setting Up Shop II, or How I Spent My Winter Vacation*
> 
> (This is the first post here, but a continuation of a series started at my personal blog at tenonandspline.com/blog)
> 
> ...


Wow - and you did all that holding a baby! At least I thought I saw a baby in your arms…

Fun post - thanks …


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *Setting Up Shop II, or How I Spent My Winter Vacation*
> 
> (This is the first post here, but a continuation of a series started at my personal blog at tenonandspline.com/blog)
> 
> ...


Nice job! You're faaaaaaaaaast 

Seriously, looks like a nice set-up you've got there! I'm downright jealous


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Setting Up Shop II, or How I Spent My Winter Vacation*
> 
> (This is the first post here, but a continuation of a series started at my personal blog at tenonandspline.com/blog)
> 
> ...


Thanks, all!

Gary: at $10, there's no reason not to! I'm seriously glad I decided to google that.

Dorje: that was my son…my 2-year-old daughter was apparently having a "disagreement" with Mom so she dropped him off to help me for a bit while they "worked things out." So I thought I'd put him to work installing drawer pulls. 

All things considered the absolute best thing about my new shop is the heat. With temps around here lately in the single digits and below, it's nice to have a warm shop to come home to! Highly recommended!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Setting Up Shop II, or How I Spent My Winter Vacation*
> 
> (This is the first post here, but a continuation of a series started at my personal blog at tenonandspline.com/blog)
> 
> ...


wow.. a fast worker indeed (even if it the video was real time, I think)
Great idea re: shower wall


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Setting Up Shop II, or How I Spent My Winter Vacation*
> 
> (This is the first post here, but a continuation of a series started at my personal blog at tenonandspline.com/blog)
> 
> ...


I like the use of the space you have made. Lots of drawer whew!
You should be very comformatable win there now.

Bob


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Setting Up Shop II, or How I Spent My Winter Vacation*
> 
> (This is the first post here, but a continuation of a series started at my personal blog at tenonandspline.com/blog)
> 
> ...


Very cool video. Now i am tired and need to take a break. Very nice shop.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Setting Up Shop II, or How I Spent My Winter Vacation*
> 
> (This is the first post here, but a continuation of a series started at my personal blog at tenonandspline.com/blog)
> 
> ...


That was awesome. I watched your other time-laps videos too. Really nice shop. How big is it?


----------



## bobdurnell (Sep 24, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Setting Up Shop II, or How I Spent My Winter Vacation*
> 
> (This is the first post here, but a continuation of a series started at my personal blog at tenonandspline.com/blog)
> 
> ...


That was by far the coolest video I have ever seen. It wasn't so fast that I couldn't figure out what you were doing and definetly beats watching a how to do it video. I'm going to tell my buddy lumber jock brother to watch if he can. The shop is also outrageous too! I mean that in good way.


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Setting Up Shop II, or How I Spent My Winter Vacation*
> 
> (This is the first post here, but a continuation of a series started at my personal blog at tenonandspline.com/blog)
> 
> ...


Thanks all.

Blake - The shop's just over 300sq. ft. (14' x 22') with a 12' cathedral ceiling. As no doubt is the case with most of us I wish it were bigger, but it's basically what the "build line" would permit and I'm growing fonder and fonder of the space all the time!

bobdurnell - Thanks! I started doing the time-lapse thing with the shop construction and "got hooked" I currently have 3 cameras but one's out of commission…hopefully I'll be adding that one soon. The other TL vids are on my main blog and YouTube account.


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *Setting Up Shop II, or How I Spent My Winter Vacation*
> 
> (This is the first post here, but a continuation of a series started at my personal blog at tenonandspline.com/blog)
> 
> ...


What a great video! You have an amazing shop…

I thought you had router tables at both ends of your saw, but now see that was the two camera angles. What brand is the router extension and are you happy with it?

The white board is a must-do - thanks!


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Setting Up Shop II, or How I Spent My Winter Vacation*
> 
> (This is the first post here, but a continuation of a series started at my personal blog at tenonandspline.com/blog)
> 
> ...


JC - Thanks. Yes, two cameras. It's the Benchdog ProMax - I bought the last one, floor sample, at my local Woodcraft for $250. I haven't really been using it very long (bought it in November), but so far I'm extremely happy with it. I wanted cast iron not only for the heft & flatness, but also because I have the grip-tite system magnetic feather boards and wanted to be able to use them with the router…which I've yet to try. Of course, the plate is plastic so I can only get so close with the magnets. The unexpected side benefit is that I have just enough room on the right of the saw to mount the laminate extension table it displaced. I'm considering putting a second router table in that wing. I'm also very happy with the fence…it's much nicer than the one that comes with some of the others I've seen and I'm using it more than I expected.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Setting Up Shop II, or How I Spent My Winter Vacation*
> 
> (This is the first post here, but a continuation of a series started at my personal blog at tenonandspline.com/blog)
> 
> ...


Great blog Patrick. you sure are a fast worker.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Setting Up Shop II, or How I Spent My Winter Vacation*
> 
> (This is the first post here, but a continuation of a series started at my personal blog at tenonandspline.com/blog)
> 
> ...


Hey,Pat you sure are fast but did you see how fast I evaporated when their work to be done. Great job on the entire shop redo it turn out fantastic…Blkcherry


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Setting Up Shop II, or How I Spent My Winter Vacation*
> 
> (This is the first post here, but a continuation of a series started at my personal blog at tenonandspline.com/blog)
> 
> ...


Very cool video!


----------



## BelleCityWW (May 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Setting Up Shop II, or How I Spent My Winter Vacation*
> 
> (This is the first post here, but a continuation of a series started at my personal blog at tenonandspline.com/blog)
> 
> ...


Pat,

What the others have said….Great video and a great shop!

John


----------



## brownkm (Feb 9, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *Setting Up Shop II, or How I Spent My Winter Vacation*
> 
> (This is the first post here, but a continuation of a series started at my personal blog at tenonandspline.com/blog)
> 
> ...


Patrick you are my hero - not only do you have a nice cozy wood-floored shop attached to your house, but you also talked your wife into letting you take a vacation to play in the shop!

If I take a week off work, and we don't fly to somewhere warm and sunny, someone is not a happy camper (and it ain't me!).


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Setting Up Shop II, or How I Spent My Winter Vacation*
> 
> (This is the first post here, but a continuation of a series started at my personal blog at tenonandspline.com/blog)
> 
> ...


Thanks, all.

Kevin: Yes, I'm lucky…though with my youngest being just over 1, we don't really vacation for too long too far away anyway!


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

*My "Green" Dust Collection System*

Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?

*Metal of Plastic?*

I first read Sandor Nagyszalanczy's oft recommended book "Woodshop Dust Control" where he makes a strong argument against the use of plastic PVC piping for ductwork citing the risk of explosions that could ruin your day/shop/life/etc. After reading this book it was clear to me that metal was the only way to go. That was, until I began researching actually purchasing the stuff. Expensive. What's more, the stuff they sell at the "Big Box" stores is too thin…so the only real way to do this with metal ducting, beyond finding a local supplier (which I was unable to do) is to meticulously plot out the whole thing and place one big order to have shipped to the shop. While I'm no stranger to meticulous planning, I've never setup a dust collection system before and was not 100% sure I could plot this out perfectly without actually attempting to fit some pieces together first. In fact, I was pretty darn certain that I couldn't plan this out to the last screw in advance of ordering the materials. I just knew I'd get half-way done with the install and either change my mind or realize I needed some other type of fitting(s) to finish the job. Without a local supplier, I'd be forced to place an order-likely a small one-and incur additional shipping charges and delays. Time's too much of a premium to lose an entire day because I can't get what I need. This realization sent me searching for alternatives.

It didn't take long for me to find some interesting forum discussions online…but the clincher for me was this extremely well-crafted article. The upshot of reading this article was that I was now certain that I would definitely use the cheaper/easier-to-find S&D PVC piping for my system. Fortunately or Un- I was now also paranoid about what I could appreciate was the most dangerous aspect of my dust collection system-a smoldering fire in a collection bag. (Mental note: daily emptying of the bags is a must. But I digress…)

A bit of searching locally initially indicated that my local "Big Box" stores carried only up to 4" diameter piping. My basic math says that I'd really be better off using a minimum of 5" ducting for the main run. As S&D pipes aren't offered in 5", I opted for the next size up…which, as I mentioned, I was unable to locate locally. That is, until an unrelated and rare trip to Menards where I discovered all the 6" and 4" fittings and pipe I would ever need. Excellent.

*Goin' Green*

Menards stocks their PVC piping in an outdoor lumber yard. This meant that I placed an order off a sheet with a nice picture of white 6" PVC pipe listed as ASTM 2729 S&D. When I got into the yard, however, the pipe was actually the green stuff..ASTM 3034/SDR35. The Menards product number on the sticker on the pipe and the label on the bin matched my receipt, so I'm not sure if there was a mistake in their inventory or their labeling…or if they for some reason sell the 3034 and 2729 interchangably (seems unlikely), but I didn't see the 2729 anywhere so I figured I'd use the somewhat heavier, green 3034 that I had paid for rather than start the hunt over again. I purchased a few 10' lengths of the 4" thin white stuff from Lowes as well figuring I'd at least have white drops.

*Fittings*

I purchased my blast gates and quick disconnect fittings from my local Woodcraft store and started the assembly. What I discovered during the assembly was that the thicker-walled SDR35 was a significantly snugger fit for the pipe fittings. Also, while a special coupling is required to attach the blast gates to 2729, they fit perfectly in the green stuff. So, while the 2729 is a bit cheaper and much lighter, I save money overall with the SDR35 since there are no adapters needed to fit the blast gates to the pipes. Serendipity.

Assembly continues apace. I'm currently roughly 50% complete with the core installation, that is the main 6" line is 80% complete and half the drops are essentially in. I still need to build the hoods for the RAS and CMS and work out the details of the fittings for the router table, which will likely take more time than the assembly time to date. I've still got the two cameras capturing the process and have been sure to move them as needed as there's no one position that can capture even most of the shop. Editing of the time-lapse is ongoing and I will be posting the completed video when the job is done, natch.











(originally posted at http://tenonandspline.com/blog/archives/70)


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


The dust collection makes me jealous. I'll get you yet!


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


Patrick,

What a shop and duct work!

Enjoy your new DC system.

Dalec


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


Very nice setup.


----------



## naperville (Jan 28, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


Patrick,
Fellow Naperville woodworker!!! Beautiful shop…

Tom


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


Lookin' great! Very nice shop by the way.


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


That set up looks great. I am looking forward to the updates which you will keep posting I hope.


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


Todd - sure you're jealous…I've seen your work and the work you're doing on your shop. Trade ya my dust collection system for your skills any time! Thanks.

Tom - That makes at least 3 of us from Naperville that I'm aware of. blackcherry a friend from my neighborhood. Almost enough of us for a picnic! Are you or have you been involved with the DuPage or Fox Valley clubs?

Thanks all.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


Man that's one spiffy lookin' shop! Good job Pat!


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


I just wish my house looked that nice on the inside, let alone a shop.

Wow.

I am just starting my dust collection layout and appreciate the info you provided.

What size/kind of dust collector are you using? Are you using a cyclone?


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


Kevin- I had originally planned on a cyclone, but decided I'd rather save the money for other (shop-related) things. Instead, I picked up an old (~15 years I believe) 2100CFM 3HP Single-stage WoodTek for ~$200 via craigslist.com-you can just see it in the background of pic #2. The dust collector will ultimately live in a small 3'x6' room behind the wall next to the TV (where the 6" drop terminates in the 3rd pic) that was designed to house a cyclone…so someday. From the description of your workshop, sounds like you've got plenty of space for whatever you'd want-more than 2x the size of mine…just wish you had posted some pics


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


Thats more like a home than a workshop Patrick. All you need in there is a bed, or have you one tucked away in there. I never thought of using pvc, I have the flexible hosing. Great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


That is a really nice job, Patrick. It does give me some ideas for my shop.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


Ideas like maybe finishing the walls?! LOL!


----------



## naperville (Jan 28, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


Patrick, 
Yes, I did go to a FVW meeting last summer, it was ok, but have not been back since. Planning on trying the DuPage club, if I can remember when and where.

Tom


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


Well thought out and laid out system. I always went to great lengths to ground my PVC system but after reading the same article I don't bother and it hasn't made a difference. Do you really empty the dust collector every night? I have actually gone to using 2 smaller (650 CFM) collection units on either side of the shop each hooked to about 2-4 machines. Each machine has it's own remote control. Result is less overall duct work, more versatility in system set up and same CFM as a large cyclone unit at less than 1/3 the cost.


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


Tom-I live pretty much equidistant from both clubs. I went to FVW last June (same meeting?) and found it very interesting but haven't been back either. I tried to attend a DuPage meeting but their web-based calendar was out of date and they had (as I discovered a couple months later) moved the July meeting without posting it to the site. Ugh. I'd still like to try it out sometime, though even monthly meetings are tough with two small kids at home and little shop time as it is!

DocK- I can't answer the "empty" question as I haven't actually used it yet…though access to the dust collector is via an outside door only (didn't want to lose the interior wall space) so I'm not real certain I'll be eager to head outside on cold winter evenings to empty the bags. I designed the shop with the external dust collector closet to cut down on the noise and save the space in the shop…and bought a used collector cheap to keep the price palatable. I haven't decided how I'm going to control it remotely yet…I'm going to try out a couple options temporarily first to see what suits me best. The subject of future posts, no doubt!


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


Nice Duct work


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


Hi Patrick,

As others have commented, I envy your shop. It is a beauty and you did a great job on this dust collection set up. Thanks for all the videos and descriptions/explanations you have offered. It has been very helpful to me as I recently bought a dust collector and will be running ductwork soon. I do have a question or two for you. You mention that you used Woodcraft quick disconnects. Did you use them to join ALL the 6" fittings or are they only usable on the 4" connections and blast gates. If not via the quick disconnects, are the elbow and wyes joined with regular PVC glue techniques? One of your pictures shows all the 6" elbows and wyes on a table. Did you get those at Menard's too? I don't think they are available at HD or Lowe's, correct? I do not have a Menard's here in RI nor nearby MA but this weekend I found a plumbing supplier that sells the SDR35 pipe. They were closed but I will visit them on Monday. Lastly, Bill Pentz suggests a more sweeping 90 degree turn for dust collection systems to cut down on resistance. You did a lot of research yet you chose the regular 90 degree elbows. Any comment on why? Again many thanks for all you shared with us. I have only been with LJ for a few months and the value of information I have obtained can't be priced!

Lenny


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


Lenny-

Thank you for the compliment…I'm glad to know that I've helped in some way as I've been helped by many others on this site and elsewhere. So to your questions….

Quick disconnects-The latter-I only used the woodcraft quick disconnects at the 4" blastgates to connect certain mobile machines - mainly my jointer and drum sander. Probably >1/2 the drops are permanently connected to their machines.

Glue - I did NOT use any glue to assemble the system. All of the ductwork is friction fit only. This is one of the main reasons I use the "green" pipe since it fits very snuggly (read: in practice, air tight) into the connectors while the schedule 40 stuff is pretty loose. I certainly COULD have glued it, but that would not only have required more labor, it would have made it significantly more difficult (and costly) to make changes. And I've already made a few minor ones…like moving a drop 4" left/right, etc.

Menards - I was fortunate to find everything at Menards. My local HD/Lowes don't carry the 6" connectors either.

Elbows- Actually, if you look closely I only used a handful of 90s. The majority, especially for the 6" are 45's…in fact, for one of the corners I used 2 45's to make the turn. I had to use a couple 90's in a places due to physical constraints-one, right off the machine since there was a door there and the turn had to be fairly sharp and another where it came through the wall since I didn't want to drill an elongated 6" hole through the wall or have the pipe protruding into the room far enough to allow for a more gentle combination of 45s. Obviously, the wider the turn the better, but sometimes it's just not practical or even possible.

Yes, this site is an incredible resource thanks to the large number of members with skills and experience in every range.

Thanks again and good luck!


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


Nice shop, but I question weather your running too much 6" ducting, you don't say what size your DC is. Also as you mentioned a tight radius elbow is a no, no, I would of avoided any at all costs, and I question the wye next to the clock not going with the flow of the other wyes.


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


DC is 2100CFM. As for avoiding any 90's at "all costs," as with everything else in the construction I spent many many hours working out the details and at least I was unable to work out a better method with gentler corners in 3 locations. I believe that "all costs" would have meant far too high a cost-and in practice the system works extremely well even with the couple 90s. My floor sweep is at the extreme end of the system and eagerly sucks up just about all I can throw at it. I also have a 24" dual drum sander at the far end of the other branch that throws up lots of dust which is sufficiently handled. For me, this means it's working.

As for the orientation of the one by the clock…this is for the drop to my Rigid sander. The main connection to the dust collector is to its left on the other side of the wall-though when the shot above was taken, the hole hadn't yet been cut - so it isn't obvious.

Here's a pic that shows the completed system. Note the 6" pipe to the left of the sander-this goes through the wall to the dust collector in the closet outside of the shop. So all wyes are oriented to flow towards the DC.










Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


Hi Patrick,

Here I thought you had forsaken me when all along you responded the same day! I was expecting an e-mail informing me that my inquiry had been answered so I had not yet returned to your blog. I am such an LJ rookie! You eased my anxiety of having to glue the connections. I got the impression that you only had 90 degree turns where completely necessary and, as you said, there are so few. More importantly, the system is working well despite those 90s and that's what really matters. I was taken aback at the cost of materials but will certainly pay it for such a worthwhile investment. The plumbing supplier I found charges $20 for a 10' length of the SDR35 pipe (reasonable, I think) and $20 for the 6" to 4" wyes (a shocker to me)! I imagine those prices are in line with what you paid at Menard's. My only remaining decision is whether or not to include a separator. My shop is relatively small. It's an 8'X18' rectangle. I bought a Delta 1 1/2 hp collector. Many who own this model add a separator (20 or 30 gallon metal trash can) which works well to reduce the number of large chips passing through the impeller. I will ponder this for awhile. Once again thanks for your input.

Lenny


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


Patrick,
Wow, it really looks nice. I have a question though: Is there a reason for the wyes being 6" with the 4" offshoot? What if you took a 6" wye (all around) and reduced the piping at the machine?


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


Chip-

The complete answer to your question would require me to spend some time re-reading Sandor's dust collection book and wrapping my head around all the formulas again.

However, the short answer is that it's not practical or cost effective…at least in my setup.

If I were to use a single size, I would choose 4" for all since it's cheaper and easier to handle. However, there is a significant performance penalty to using 4" runs the length of even my small space (much lower CFM). The drops, however, aren't terribly long and therefore it makes more sense to stick with 4"...the same size as the blast gates they hook up to and, ultimately most of the dust ports on the machines. Additionally, the wyes I used, being 6×6x4 serve dual duty as a wye and a reducer…if I were to have used 6×6x6 wyes, I'd have needed to purchase additional reducers for each drop.

If you really want to know, I highly recommend Woodshop Dust Control by Sandor Nagyszalanczy.

Good Luck!


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


Patrick,
One last question. How did you attach the 4" flex hose to the 4" s&d? I just got my flex hose in (made by Jet) and it is the same diameter as the green 4" pipe. I thought it would just slip over the green 4", but it doesn't. Did you use reducers of any kind? Thanks.


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


Chip, Most of the drops terminate with blast gates that fit reasonably snugly (some wrapped with a loop or two of duct tape) inside the 4" s&d. For the couple that do connect to hoses directly, I used couplers purchased at Woodcraft. I also have a couple quick disconnects from Woodcraft that have a "threaded" side for 4" hose and a flared side that friction fits with a matching blast gate.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


Thank you Patrick!!


----------



## conwaydog (Jan 30, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


Nice set up. I came across this researching the type of plastic to use for my dc. I currently have flex piping that really looks sloppy. Was the green pipe the thin wall pipe mostly used for gutter drains? Oh yea, nice pic #3. I like how you captured a blower and a sucker in one picture. (he,he)


----------



## HarleySoftailDeuce (Jan 14, 2009)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


Hi Patrick, I'm also going to use the same stuff. I got the info from Bill Pent'z's website; a most comprehensive amount of information for any woodworker looking for dust control. 
Your shop is very nice!

Paul


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


I'm glad this was still posted here even after such a long time. I'm setting up my system now and this article was great. 
Thanks so much
Angela


----------



## ZXDrew (Jul 13, 2015)

pjaromin said:


> *My "Green" Dust Collection System*
> 
> Not "green" in the environmental sense, mind you…but green in a very literal sense. I've spent literally months planning out most of the details of my new shop, since before they broke ground. One of the features I was most anxious to include that I was unable to have in my shared garage space was an honest-to-goodness central dust collection system. One of the earliest decisions I needed to make: metal or plastic?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great write up.


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

*The Monster in My Closet*



OK, so maybe not exactly a "monster," but the old Woodtek 3HP double-bag dust collector I bought sure does sound like one…and appears to live up to its 2100CFM (free-air) rating.

I've finally finished the main duct work runs and over the weekend I cut the hole from the shop into the external "dust collection closet" and ran the 6" main through. As I had feared, the dust collector argued mightily against being confined in such cramped quarters. The closet is <30" deep and ~60" wide with a standard 36"x80" door. The two-bag collector simply wouldn't make the tight turn through the doorway. Fortunately I'd half suspected this would be the case and was already mentally prepared for the situation…which likely saved my neighbors an earful.



The solution: disassembly.

I removed the upper-half, post-fan section that holds the bags to the blower and then removed the lower half, including the motor from the base. I'd already purchased a length of 6" flexible hose that I'd planned to use to join the collector to the 6" S&D piping…figuring that it would likely be a rather convoluted angle and possibly too tight a fit for a hard plastic 90-degree elbow. By mounting the base directly to the floor of the closet, I also gained an additional couple inches - making it now possible to use rigid fittings. Ultimately the hookup turned out to be "do-able" using rigid piping as well, eliminating the need for the rather pricey 6" flexible hose. Anybody need any 6" hose.



Though I don't have any tools for measuring CFM or static pressure, my quick test sweeping some sawdust piles into the floor sweep at the very furthest end of the longest/narrowest run and hearing the swooooosh as the debris found its way swiftly into the waiting collection bags was enough to convince me that the system should do just fine. I'm hoping to do a test using the planer tonight-if it can keep up with the 13" planer, it should have no trouble with the other tools.

My one real disappointment is with the on/off mechanism. I outfitted the 240v 20A circuit with an X10-controllable outlet and programmed the "D" button (for "Dust collection" of course) to send the appropriate on/off commands. It worked the first couple times I tried it, turning the collector on and off as expected. However, the third time I tried using the second keypad (linked to the first) and this time…nothing. I went back to the first and tried it a few more times. Again, nothing. I recall reading some forum posts (don't recall where) by some unhappy woodworkers/X10 enthusiasts complaining about the poor reliability of X10-specifically in the context of dust collection systems. I was planning on purchasing a "Long Ranger" or similar system and using a combination of manual switches and blast-gate mounted microswitches in the future…apparently this will need to happen a bit sooner than I'd anticipated.

As usual, the entire installation process-well, the indoor portions at least-was covered by my trusty D-Link wireless cameras. Here's the finished video:






*UPDATE:* Last night I completed the "planer" test as planned. I hooked up my Rigid 13" planer to a port at the end of the run and took some fairly decent passes on a 9" piece of poplar. The dust shroud was empty. I opened a couple other blast gates and repeated the test. Still clear. Looks like this "monster" will do the job!

(originally posted at http://tenonandspline.com/blog/archives/71)


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *The Monster in My Closet*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that sucks! 

(it's a compliment)


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *The Monster in My Closet*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! I've been using a 'Long Ranger' for about 7 years and it's still working great.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *The Monster in My Closet*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an interesting video. Once again you moved on this project with incredible speed. But it does look like a shop expansion is going to be necessary. This is the safest install for a dust collector. Any fines that do escape will be in the closet and not in the work area.

I've got a couple of questions (1) are you going to leave it like this and (2) did you glue the pipe runs together?

All in all this is a nice addition to your shop and at 2100 cfm I agree with Blake- this thing does suck. Just don't leave any loose papers or let any small children or animals anywhere near an open blast gate.


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *The Monster in My Closet*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Blake, it sure does!

Glad to hear that Gary. I've been considering it but didn't want to commit to the system until I've had a chance to work with it. I'm thinking it'd be much easier/safer to buy the long ranger starter kit for the relay than to wire up my own…and then I can just attach micro switches from Radio Shack to my current blast gates if I wish to use it that way. I'm also considering the remote control route..and/or just putting simple low-voltage switches in strategic locations. It had no trouble at all sucking up a good size pile of dust with at least 2 other gates open…so I don't know that I need a system that requires me to close all other gates. We'll see!

Scott- The only issue with the install is that I haven't yet vented the closet…and I *do* need to. It was noticeably harder to close the door with the unit running…and you should hear the hiigh-pitched whistle coming from the air squeezing through the weatherproof door! I'm just not 100% certain if I want to vent back into the shop or into the outdoors. I realize I'd loose heat, but I'm really more concerned about my lungs than my heating bill! As for your second question-no glue was used and I don't really plan to glue it up..I want to remain flexible. The friction fit feels very good and a casual inspection didn't reveal any leaks. I'm sure it's not perfectly air tight, but it didn't seem to matter in my short test. That's one of the things about the SDR35 (ASTM3034) vs. the ASTM2729. The green stuff fits much tigter in the fittings than the thinner white. If I'd used the 2729, I'm certain I'd have needed to tape and perhaps glue all of the seams.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *The Monster in My Closet*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my mind venting to the outside is the way I am going to go when I put in a bigger system. I agree that health concerns outweigh any negatives.

I am glad to see you did not glue the joints together. If you had, it makes removing a clog very difficult. I had a neighbor who put his dc piping under a concrete floor because he didn't want it to show. He happened to get a chunk of wood stuck in the piping one day and needless to say he quit using the system rather than jackhammering the floor and had to run all new pipe overhead.

Thanks for the tip about the pipes as well.


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *The Monster in My Closet*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scott- I'm lucky that a woodworking friend (and fellow LJ'er, blackcherry) stopped by one day and strongly suggested I put in some access points for cleanout. Heeding his advice, I used a 6" wye instead of a 45-degree elbow in one location and capped the 6' pipe at the main ends so that I should be able to get a fish tape in there if necessary. If that doesn't work, yes, I should have no trouble taking it apart…though I'm sure I wouldn't be that happy about it!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *The Monster in My Closet*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a very efficient looking DC system. I really like the appearance of your shop - the walls are really comfortable looking. You should be able to produce some good quality time in that environment.


----------



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *The Monster in My Closet*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And not I am really jealous!


----------



## Harry72 (Feb 2, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *The Monster in My Closet*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got an idea for you to improve the extractor situation in its enclosure its what I did with mine(same machine by the looks).
What I did was I turned the fan upside down so its at the top
The before shot… 








The after shot…









This will shorten your pipe run by 8~10' with 2 less 90° bends and give you more room to remove the plastic bags… and free up a little storage space(good spot for the aircomp… you can see the red of my AC in the pic)at floor level!
To do it you need to reverse the shroud rings that hold the bags(easy to do as the bolts line up!), otherwise the cone's in the shrouds will be upside down stopping the fine dust falling down into the plastic bags. 
And make a metal frame that holds the fan housing and bag shrouds supported off the floor not the frame work of the shop.(it will vibrate your shop, it's what I'll be doing next as mines pretty loud vibrating the whole enclosure I have it in) 
Also some PFC filters will gain you extra CFM by a fair margin.

The only problem I can see for you will be an extra hole in the shop wall so the fan shroud can sit in the middle, not offset like it is now. But there maybe a salvation make the old hole bigger put a furnace filter and use it as the return air!(but go the PFC's 1st)


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *The Monster in My Closet*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Harry…thanks for the tip and the pics! Great idea.

It certainly would make it much easier to empty the bags. I'm pretty certain you're right that mine's the same…the holes should line up as yours did. I may have to use a custom offset-maybe an airtight box since I placed the hole based on a workable arrangement of the main line on the inside of the shop. If I move the hole over even an inch or so, the main line will get jammed up in the corner and I'd have to use flexible hose to make the turn…something I really want to avoid. Something to look at when it gets a bit warmer outside…there's no room to work in the closet and we're in single digits right now!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *The Monster in My Closet*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patrick that is one great dust collection system. You sure are a fast worker, that video makes the mind boggle.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 4, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *The Monster in My Closet*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patrick,
I'm curious about static buildup with the PVC. Have you experienced any static charge yet? If so, how do you plan to deal with it?
Also, any plans to paint it? Sure is a shame to see all that green pipe in that beautiful new shop!!


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *The Monster in My Closet*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grumpy..glad you enjoyed it.

Jason- I haven't used it "for real" yet and my tests were too short to build up any static. I highly suspect it will be an issue though as even with a humidifier running it can still get dry in the house when the temp drops as low as it's been lately. I plan to just use it as-is for a bit and see for sure…but I'm thinking I'll end up doing what many have done-running a wire around the pipe and connecting it to the collector and tool to ground. As for the color-I have considered painting it, but with everything else I have to do that's way down on the list. I've gone back and forth in my feelings about the look…and it's starting to grow on me. I may just leave it.


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

*A Short But Productive Weekend*

*Countertops*

I've been dying to start stowing my tools away in the newly built shop cabinets-getting them both organized and out of the garage where they're making it difficult to keep the car. The last remaining obstacle was finishing the countertops. Not that I couldn't finish them with the drawers full…but some time ago I noted that while the tops were individually level, they weren't perfectly in the same plane with each other. If they're not properly aligned, I'll have a heck of a time using my compound miter saw accurately. Therefore, until I remedied the situation, the drawers needed to remain empty and easy to maneuver. This weekend was my chance.



*T-Track*



Once they were properly aligned I routed a 3/4" wide x 1/2" deep dado in the tops 16" from the wall to accept a mini t-track. I had originally planned to use the blue stuff that Rockler sells-but I live much closer to a Woodcraft. Turns out that the only track Woodcraft carries that matches these dimensions is the siginficantly more expensive Incra stuff. Now, you're probably thinking: Why didn't he buy the track first and then route the dado to fit? The simple truth is I had neglected to order the stuff in advance (bad planning) and I didn't want to stop working to head out to the store and the only track I had on hand was a length of the Rockler stuff. I also was actually planning to head to Rockler until google maps reminded me just how long a drive it was…2 hours round trip not counting shopping time would have put too big a dent into my limited time. I ultimately decided to spend the extra bucks for the Incra track rather than wait for a delivery from Rockler. This turned out to be a good move. The Incra stuff is simply better…and for one single reason: the track leaves a space for the mounting screws. My regular mini-track can be a bit annoying to work with since the screws fit into a small countersink…and if you're even a hair off alignment of the screw, the head will protrude from the surface and at the very least provide an occasional snag as you're adjusting your stop block. Incra solves this by giving the screws their own space by milling little ledges on the sides above the screw heads for the guides to ride on. The screws can stand proud of the bottom without a snag. Simple but elegant and worth the extra $$.

*Jointer Dust Port*

One of the items I had left 'til now was hooking up the dust collection to my Ridgid 6" jointer. The jointer lives under the countertop in the middle of the wall. I cut a hole in the back corner of the top and continued the run under the counter. I installed the blast gate at a convenient spot just above the counter.



*CMS Dust Collection*

Collection from my DeWalt 706 CMS was a bigger unknown. When setting up the PVC lines, I set a 4" drop with blast gate just off center of the saw on the wall behind it. As I started to work out the details, I realized that I'd have to offset the pipe a bit more. The reason was that I wanted to have a hose hooked up to the built-in dust collection port installed in the "throat" of the saw…but I knew from past experience that this wouldn't be sufficient, so I also was planning to build a venturi-box to collect from a wider area just behind the saw. The problem is that the hose sticking out of the back of the saw presses in pretty low at the back, making it impossible to run a pipe straight down from behind. Thankfully I didn't use any glue in connecting the PVC, so moving the drop roughly 6" to the right was fairly straightforward. At this point I've got the 1-1/2" hose hooked up to the saw and a 4" open pipe waiting to be hooked up to the yet-to-be-built venturi box. Next weekend, maybe?



*Remote Control*

This is still a work in progress-and if you've read this far and have had any experience at all, I very much welcome your suggestions/recommendations/comments. No where is this more true than with my emerging remote control setup. The dust collector is plugged into a 240V 20A Leviton X10-enabled outlet. I use Insteon for the majority of lighting controllers in my house and for the most part I love it. I decided to extend this into the shop. Unfortunately, at the time of this writing, there was no Insteon version of the 240v oulet. As Insteon is X-10 compatible, I decided to try it. I was unable to find much information/discussion online regarding using X-10 for dust collection, though I seem to recall reading a comment somewhere where someone indicated that it was less than reliable. This doesn't surprise me as I've read quite a bit about the unreliability of X-10, and in fact have experienced it first hand in my setup where I've been forced to use it. Undeterred (or crazy), I decided to forge ahead anyway. Early on I had considered a blast-gate operated system like the Long Ranger or JDS system. It certain is an elegant solution, but the thing is I wasn't sure I wanted to be forced to close all the gates in order to turn off the system…though there is clearly an advantage in that you'd know when a gate was inadvertantly left open. Anyway, I still wasn't sold and have thought that what I'd really prefer is a bunch of discrete momentary switches placed strategically around the shop - a single switch that I could press once to turn on and then again on any of them to turn it off again. After some searching and a brief chat with a Smarthome employee, I decided to try an X10 Universal Module. It's still not clear to me that "mode 3" will actually do what I want - I'm very skeptical - but the Smarthome guy said it would and for $26, I'm willing to give it a try. I also picked up an X-10 keychain remote. In the meantime, I've programmed one of the buttons on my main shop KeypadLinc to control collector and have also plugged in an extra X10 controller I happened to have gathering dust in a corner. I guess it's still gathering dust, just in a very different way!



(originally posted at http://tenonandspline.com/blog/archives/72)


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *A Short But Productive Weekend*
> 
> *Countertops*
> 
> ...


The shop is looking great so far.

As far as x10 goes the only thing I have every heard is that a DC ends up destroying them after a few uses.
Don't know the reason why.

I use the Long Ranger and have for at least 6+ years.


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *A Short But Productive Weekend*
> 
> *Countertops*
> 
> ...


Awesome looking shop.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *A Short But Productive Weekend*
> 
> *Countertops*
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the photos, movies, and descriptions. Your shop is one of the greatest examples of a tight, efficient, clean small shop on LJ's. I love it and have been following it's progress. This chop station is awesome, by the way. I have been planning one and I had thought of using the t-track embedded in the table as well. It gives you an extra long space for "stops" without a fence getting in the way. Excellent.


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *A Short But Productive Weekend*
> 
> *Countertops*
> 
> ...


Gary- Hmmm…I wouldn't be terribly surprised if that's true…but certainly hope it's not! I'll be sure to let everyone know. If X10 doesn't work, I'm pretty certain I could accomplish the same thing with a relay (or the controller from a Long Ranger, etc.) and some basic circuitry with components from Radio Shack.

Grant - thanks!

Blake - thanks a ton…I'm glad you find it interesting and really appreciate the encouragement. Yes, my limited space makes a fence a major issue as it would preclude using the counter tops for much else. Of course, it also means I need to keep them relatively free of clutter so it doesn't become a major hassle when I need to cut long boards.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *A Short But Productive Weekend*
> 
> *Countertops*
> 
> ...


Patrick,
That's a fine looking shop. Great ideas on the dust collection system. The counter tops look good as well. Well done.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *A Short But Productive Weekend*
> 
> *Countertops*
> 
> ...


let me know how well or not this solution works. I am thinking about using the same solution and mount several of the Slimline Wireless Switchs to my equipment throughout the shop as I have a hard time with setting things down like remotes, tapes, rulers, screw drivers, jigs, other tools, and Pepsi's and then not being able to find them. Most of the time I am very happy they are not snakes!


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *A Short But Productive Weekend*
> 
> *Countertops*
> 
> ...


Thos…thanks!

sIKE- Sure will. The controller should be here by the end of the week. I'm anxious to try it out. I'm with you, btw, when it comes to the remote control thing. I bought the keychain remote to basically play with, but I'm not keen on having to carry it around in the shop either as I'm almost certain to forget it or misplace it. I'll probably keep it around for the "gee whiz" factor, but hope to use the hard mounted switches day-to-day (or weekend-to-weekend as is closer to the facts).


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

*Custom Collector Controller*

If you read my last post you might recall how I decided to purchase an X10 "Powerflash Interface" to test out as a controller for my dust collector. My skepticism about how the unit worked turned out to be well-founded. The Powerflash device sends an X10 "on" signal when 6-18VDC is applied to the contacts-but once the voltage is removed, the unit immediately sends an "off" signal. What I was looking for was a way to use a single momentary switch to toggle the collector on and off…so that won't do. In fact, the plan was to mount multiple doorbell-style pushbuttons around the shop and have it wired so that I didn't have to turn the unit off at the same station where I turned it on. Since the Powerflash unit didn't support this, I set out to basically build my own.

I'm not an electrical engineer and couldn't design a circuit to do what I wanted, but I had no trouble finding a few options online. As a kid I used to quite literally spend hours loitering at my local Radio Shack store and would frequently spend what money I had on their "Engineer's Notebooks" and specialty ICs to tinker with. So while I don't fully understand the specifics of the circuits, it wasn't much trouble reading the schematics or assembling the circuit. Of the three circuits I found online, my local Radio Shack store only stocked all of the required parts for one of them. This was, naturally, the most complicated one. It is succinctly if not aptly named Alternating ON-OFF Switch, #2.

A big box of parts…



After a couple after-work evenings, the "DustBunny 3000" was born…



Hooked up to the "Powerflash" for testing…



Labeled and plugged into the volt meter showing ~4.74vdc on the output



And here's the video demonstration of the system in action:






(originally posted at http://tenonandspline.com/blog/archives/73)


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Custom Collector Controller*
> 
> If you read my last post you might recall how I decided to purchase an X10 "Powerflash Interface" to test out as a controller for my dust collector. My skepticism about how the unit worked turned out to be well-founded. The Powerflash device sends an X10 "on" signal when 6-18VDC is applied to the contacts-but once the voltage is removed, the unit immediately sends an "off" signal. What I was looking for was a way to use a single momentary switch to toggle the collector on and off…so that won't do. In fact, the plan was to mount multiple doorbell-style pushbuttons around the shop and have it wired so that I didn't have to turn the unit off at the same station where I turned it on. Since the Powerflash unit didn't support this, I set out to basically build my own.
> 
> ...


Pretty slick! Great idea.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Custom Collector Controller*
> 
> If you read my last post you might recall how I decided to purchase an X10 "Powerflash Interface" to test out as a controller for my dust collector. My skepticism about how the unit worked turned out to be well-founded. The Powerflash device sends an X10 "on" signal when 6-18VDC is applied to the contacts-but once the voltage is removed, the unit immediately sends an "off" signal. What I was looking for was a way to use a single momentary switch to toggle the collector on and off…so that won't do. In fact, the plan was to mount multiple doorbell-style pushbuttons around the shop and have it wired so that I didn't have to turn the unit off at the same station where I turned it on. Since the Powerflash unit didn't support this, I set out to basically build my own.
> 
> ...


That is slick - but am I missing something here? Wouldn't a simple remote control switch for your DC have accomplished the same thing? Or, were you just intent on tinkering and coming up with a different solution? Either way - it sounds like you got what you wanted, and that is a good thing.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Custom Collector Controller*
> 
> If you read my last post you might recall how I decided to purchase an X10 "Powerflash Interface" to test out as a controller for my dust collector. My skepticism about how the unit worked turned out to be well-founded. The Powerflash device sends an X10 "on" signal when 6-18VDC is applied to the contacts-but once the voltage is removed, the unit immediately sends an "off" signal. What I was looking for was a way to use a single momentary switch to toggle the collector on and off…so that won't do. In fact, the plan was to mount multiple doorbell-style pushbuttons around the shop and have it wired so that I didn't have to turn the unit off at the same station where I turned it on. Since the Powerflash unit didn't support this, I set out to basically build my own.
> 
> ...


interesting adaptation


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Custom Collector Controller*
> 
> If you read my last post you might recall how I decided to purchase an X10 "Powerflash Interface" to test out as a controller for my dust collector. My skepticism about how the unit worked turned out to be well-founded. The Powerflash device sends an X10 "on" signal when 6-18VDC is applied to the contacts-but once the voltage is removed, the unit immediately sends an "off" signal. What I was looking for was a way to use a single momentary switch to toggle the collector on and off…so that won't do. In fact, the plan was to mount multiple doorbell-style pushbuttons around the shop and have it wired so that I didn't have to turn the unit off at the same station where I turned it on. Since the Powerflash unit didn't support this, I set out to basically build my own.
> 
> ...


Very innovative idea, Patrick.


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Custom Collector Controller*
> 
> If you read my last post you might recall how I decided to purchase an X10 "Powerflash Interface" to test out as a controller for my dust collector. My skepticism about how the unit worked turned out to be well-founded. The Powerflash device sends an X10 "on" signal when 6-18VDC is applied to the contacts-but once the voltage is removed, the unit immediately sends an "off" signal. What I was looking for was a way to use a single momentary switch to toggle the collector on and off…so that won't do. In fact, the plan was to mount multiple doorbell-style pushbuttons around the shop and have it wired so that I didn't have to turn the unit off at the same station where I turned it on. Since the Powerflash unit didn't support this, I set out to basically build my own.
> 
> ...


Thanks, all!

bill- I do actually also have an X10 keychain remote and that works as well. However, I'm not crazy about carrying it around in my pocket and if I set it down it will get lost. Also, with this remote, there are distinct "ON" and "OFF" buttons that you can't readily distinguish by touch…so I have to actually look at the remote. The doorbell type buttons will be discretely installed in the underside of countertops and other convenient but relatively hidden spots. Plus, this cost me only ~$30 (mostly due to the $13 bag-o-resistors as the ones I needed weren't sold individually) and I can hook up as many switches as I want.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Custom Collector Controller*
> 
> If you read my last post you might recall how I decided to purchase an X10 "Powerflash Interface" to test out as a controller for my dust collector. My skepticism about how the unit worked turned out to be well-founded. The Powerflash device sends an X10 "on" signal when 6-18VDC is applied to the contacts-but once the voltage is removed, the unit immediately sends an "off" signal. What I was looking for was a way to use a single momentary switch to toggle the collector on and off…so that won't do. In fact, the plan was to mount multiple doorbell-style pushbuttons around the shop and have it wired so that I didn't have to turn the unit off at the same station where I turned it on. Since the Powerflash unit didn't support this, I set out to basically build my own.
> 
> ...


well look at that! Ingenious…


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *Custom Collector Controller*
> 
> If you read my last post you might recall how I decided to purchase an X10 "Powerflash Interface" to test out as a controller for my dust collector. My skepticism about how the unit worked turned out to be well-founded. The Powerflash device sends an X10 "on" signal when 6-18VDC is applied to the contacts-but once the voltage is removed, the unit immediately sends an "off" signal. What I was looking for was a way to use a single momentary switch to toggle the collector on and off…so that won't do. In fact, the plan was to mount multiple doorbell-style pushbuttons around the shop and have it wired so that I didn't have to turn the unit off at the same station where I turned it on. Since the Powerflash unit didn't support this, I set out to basically build my own.
> 
> ...


All those wires makes me break into a sweat. Electrical and plumbing drive me crazy. I admire you for being able to do all this yourself.


----------



## EagleLakeWoodworking (Apr 11, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Custom Collector Controller*
> 
> If you read my last post you might recall how I decided to purchase an X10 "Powerflash Interface" to test out as a controller for my dust collector. My skepticism about how the unit worked turned out to be well-founded. The Powerflash device sends an X10 "on" signal when 6-18VDC is applied to the contacts-but once the voltage is removed, the unit immediately sends an "off" signal. What I was looking for was a way to use a single momentary switch to toggle the collector on and off…so that won't do. In fact, the plan was to mount multiple doorbell-style pushbuttons around the shop and have it wired so that I didn't have to turn the unit off at the same station where I turned it on. Since the Powerflash unit didn't support this, I set out to basically build my own.
> 
> ...


I thought your video quality was excellent! Your match on action camera switches were right on. I appreciate the effort all that takes…so…kudos to you for caring enough to setup and take the effort to do that.

The idea is very cool as well


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *Custom Collector Controller*
> 
> If you read my last post you might recall how I decided to purchase an X10 "Powerflash Interface" to test out as a controller for my dust collector. My skepticism about how the unit worked turned out to be well-founded. The Powerflash device sends an X10 "on" signal when 6-18VDC is applied to the contacts-but once the voltage is removed, the unit immediately sends an "off" signal. What I was looking for was a way to use a single momentary switch to toggle the collector on and off…so that won't do. In fact, the plan was to mount multiple doorbell-style pushbuttons around the shop and have it wired so that I didn't have to turn the unit off at the same station where I turned it on. Since the Powerflash unit didn't support this, I set out to basically build my own.
> 
> ...


very cool idea. that must make turning your dust collection on and off a breeze.


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Custom Collector Controller*
> 
> If you read my last post you might recall how I decided to purchase an X10 "Powerflash Interface" to test out as a controller for my dust collector. My skepticism about how the unit worked turned out to be well-founded. The Powerflash device sends an X10 "on" signal when 6-18VDC is applied to the contacts-but once the voltage is removed, the unit immediately sends an "off" signal. What I was looking for was a way to use a single momentary switch to toggle the collector on and off…so that won't do. In fact, the plan was to mount multiple doorbell-style pushbuttons around the shop and have it wired so that I didn't have to turn the unit off at the same station where I turned it on. Since the Powerflash unit didn't support this, I set out to basically build my own.
> 
> ...


Thanks Debbie and trifern.

Thanks, John…I was surprised it worked at all since I'm using Windows Movie Maker which doesn't really have the features you'd want for mixing from multiple sources. I managed to get pretty lucky with a few of 'em though. Thanks!


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Custom Collector Controller*
> 
> If you read my last post you might recall how I decided to purchase an X10 "Powerflash Interface" to test out as a controller for my dust collector. My skepticism about how the unit worked turned out to be well-founded. The Powerflash device sends an X10 "on" signal when 6-18VDC is applied to the contacts-but once the voltage is removed, the unit immediately sends an "off" signal. What I was looking for was a way to use a single momentary switch to toggle the collector on and off…so that won't do. In fact, the plan was to mount multiple doorbell-style pushbuttons around the shop and have it wired so that I didn't have to turn the unit off at the same station where I turned it on. Since the Powerflash unit didn't support this, I set out to basically build my own.
> 
> ...


very cool,

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *Custom Collector Controller*
> 
> If you read my last post you might recall how I decided to purchase an X10 "Powerflash Interface" to test out as a controller for my dust collector. My skepticism about how the unit worked turned out to be well-founded. The Powerflash device sends an X10 "on" signal when 6-18VDC is applied to the contacts-but once the voltage is removed, the unit immediately sends an "off" signal. What I was looking for was a way to use a single momentary switch to toggle the collector on and off…so that won't do. In fact, the plan was to mount multiple doorbell-style pushbuttons around the shop and have it wired so that I didn't have to turn the unit off at the same station where I turned it on. Since the Powerflash unit didn't support this, I set out to basically build my own.
> 
> ...


Cool idea. I like that you cold have one switch at every tool so you can just flip it on and off. Good thinking


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

*Hacking the Delta 50-875 Air Cleaner*

(This post is based on a LumberJocks.com forum thread.)

After completing my dust collection system installation, I turned to my air cleaner, the Delta 50-875. I had decided to install it just above my table saw-about 2/3rd's of the way along the wall, where the intake would be in line with the front door and the outfeed inline with the ceiling mounted vent fan. After reading "Woodshop Dust Control" this seemed like the ideal placement and this location had the added benefit of not obscuring any usable wall space-which is at a premium in my small shop.



*An Awkward Arrangement*

One of the selling points of this unit is the built-in infrared remote control that allows you to install it out of reach and control it from below. The problem is that the remote sensor is in the back of the unit. While the unit location is ideal for air flow, it's rather awkward for IR control as I'd need to walk around to the back of the unit, and to a "far" corner of the shop, to turn it on/off. I've always thought that what I really wanted to do was to control it with a switched outlet. The problem with that scenario is that the control panel built into the unit is solid state and doesn't "remember" the settings when you unplug the unit. That is, if you turn it on and then switch off the outlet it's plugged into, when you switch the outlet back on, the air cleaner will remain "off" until you again manually press the "on" key on the unit or the remote control.

So, there was no way to make this happen…or was there? I reasoned that since it's just an electric motor and a control panel, certainly there would be a way to re-wire the unit, bypassing the built-in solid-state controls so that I could hook to a switched outlet.



*Exploration*

The air cleaner itself is pretty basic. It's a rectangular metal box with a blower motor/fan in a housing, and a control panel. The motor and control panel are both mounted on the back panel which is simply screwed into the metal box. Once the backpanel assembly, including the blower was removed, I began the process of working out exactly what needed to be done to re-wire the motor. Fortunately, the motor wiring connects to wires from the controller through a nylon connector that, once unplugged provided an easy means of measuring various voltages and resistance. As I knew nothing about wiring AC motors, I began the process with a google search…many of them. Unfortunately, none provided me with anything that I could really use to definitively determine how this motor worked. In fact, I was left with more questions than I'd had originally…who knew there were so many types of AC motors! Initially, as there were 3 colored wires (Red, Blue and Black) and one White (clearly "common"), I assumed there were 3 windings and each color represented one of the 3 speeds that the unit boasts. Based on what I'd read, however, I was now concerned that the large-ish capacitor on the red wire indicated that I might have a "capacitor start" motor which would require something more complicated than simply applying voltage to one of the wires. Perhaps an electrical engineer, at this point, would have provided me a definitive way to check this out…but there weren't any in my shop, so I tried a different tack.

I reasoned that the best way to reverse engineer this setup was to hook up each of the colored wires in turn to my volt meter-using white for common-and turn the unit on, cycle through the various speed settings and note the voltages. This did the trick. Here are the measured results:


wireslowmediumfastRED121V9V9VBLUE9V121V9VBLACK14V14V121V

Clearly this was going to be as straight-forward as I had first hoped! Red = slow, blue = medium and black = fast. That's all there was to it!

*Let the hacking begin…*



Now I was ready to start. In thinking through exactly how I wanted to wire this up, I realized that I might want to have the ability to change the speed at some point without opening the unit up. I also figured it would be pretty simple to install a switch that would basically allow me to "undo" this hack and use the unit as nature, and the Chinese factory had intended without having to un-hang and re-open the unit. The solution was a couple toggle switches. Since there's an Ace hardware store right up the street from my office, I decided to stop by at lunch and see what they had. I was looking for a SP3T rotary switch that would allow me to cycle through all three speeds-but the only one they had was rated at 4A max. The fuse mounted in the control panel is rated at 5A, so I figured this switch wouldn't do. The next closest was a SPDT switch, center off-and two speeds seemed "close enough." For the "hack bypass" switch, I got a DPDT. While it seemed like it should be sufficient to switch only the "hot" wire, since I was going to essentially be supplying power to the output of the controller when using the hack (see drawing), I was concerned that a closed common connection might allow a circuit to complete and result in "who knows what"(tm) happening. So, I decided the safest thing to do would be to simply switch both common and hot.

*The plan*

Here's a basic drawing of what was done:



*Moving forward*

So the whole point of this modification was to allow me to control the unit by a switched outlet. The switched outlet is managed by an Insteon SwitchLinc which will allow for event-driven activation, such as turning on and off automatically with tools and/or the dust collection unit and wireless RF remote control via an X10 keychain remote. I'll be refining the programming over the coming weeks/months.





(originally posted at http://tenonandspline.com/blog/archives/74)


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Hacking the Delta 50-875 Air Cleaner*
> 
> (This post is based on a LumberJocks.com forum thread.)
> 
> ...


Very nice write up on the conversion you made. I want to say that your shop is an inspiration and I look forward to your blog postings about it.


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Hacking the Delta 50-875 Air Cleaner*
> 
> (This post is based on a LumberJocks.com forum thread.)
> 
> ...


Thanks, Grant! Nice to know it's appreciated by someone. In the "real world" my non-woodworker friends tend to stare at me blankly when I ramble on about this stuff!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *Hacking the Delta 50-875 Air Cleaner*
> 
> (This post is based on a LumberJocks.com forum thread.)
> 
> ...


wow. you've got yourself a great dust collection and air purification system there. after all this is done you're gonna have the cleanest shop on Lumberjocks.


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *Hacking the Delta 50-875 Air Cleaner*
> 
> (This post is based on a LumberJocks.com forum thread.)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post. I'm going to be making the same modification.


----------



## naperville (Jan 28, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *Hacking the Delta 50-875 Air Cleaner*
> 
> (This post is based on a LumberJocks.com forum thread.)
> 
> ...


I knew I should have taken an electronics class…


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Hacking the Delta 50-875 Air Cleaner*
> 
> (This post is based on a LumberJocks.com forum thread.)
> 
> ...


taw- Not sure about the "cleanest" but I'm aiming to be at least among the "healthiest."

Dave- keep me posted!

Tom - Why? I didn't.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *Hacking the Delta 50-875 Air Cleaner*
> 
> (This post is based on a LumberJocks.com forum thread.)
> 
> ...


Interesting. I have a Jet model that has a very similar control panel. The remote works from almost anywhere in my shop.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Hacking the Delta 50-875 Air Cleaner*
> 
> (This post is based on a LumberJocks.com forum thread.)
> 
> ...


Strangely enought the air filter looks just the same as my Grizzly G0572 Hanging Air Filter w/ Remote, and I really like it.


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Hacking the Delta 50-875 Air Cleaner*
> 
> (This post is based on a LumberJocks.com forum thread.)
> 
> ...


NorthWoodsMan- You're clearly luckier than I. The infrared remote with the Delta (looks like an identical control panel) in my shop, in both my "old" shop (garage) and my "new" shop I had to stand pretty much directly behind the thing in order for the remote control to function. It was a major pain. Now I have an X10 RF remote that works from anywhere.



That said, the remote is just a "bonus" as my other issue with the Delta remote is the fact that it would occasionally run away and hide from me…I'm really more interested in controlling it via my keypads located at both entrances and also programming it to turn on/off automatically (after a delay) with the dust collection system. Neither of these would work with the unit "as is".


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Hacking the Delta 50-875 Air Cleaner*
> 
> (This post is based on a LumberJocks.com forum thread.)
> 
> ...


I was thinking of moving the IR sensor to the other side of the case, but after looking up your schematic (www.acetoolrepair.com) I see the IR sensor must be integral to the circuit card. I've also overcome some IR sensors (VCR,etc.) by using a small mirror to reflect the IR light or by using fiber optic cableing.

Interesting modification you have made. Does it work to your satisfaction now? How's this unit for dust removal?


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Hacking the Delta 50-875 Air Cleaner*
> 
> (This post is based on a LumberJocks.com forum thread.)
> 
> ...


Dadoo: I'm very satisfied with both the modification and the unit. I can't say whether or not this one is any better/worse than the others, but it suits my needs just fine.

Tonight I setup an event in the software (HouseLinc) that controls the outlet the modified cleaner is hooked up to. So now, when I turn on my dust collector, the cleaner automatically starts up. When I turn the dust collector off, the unit continues to run for an additional 2 minutes before turning off. I've chosen the delay arbitrarily-and it's not enough time to completely turn over the air in the shop (need between 5 and 10 minutes for that) so I may change it, but it does mean that I'll be running the air cleaner far more often than I did before.

And yes, the IR sensor is integrated…however I would imagine it wouldn't be too difficult to remove the control panel and solder on a new and/or additional sensor with improved placement. As you can see in the pics, the PCB is accessible without unmounting it from the unit, so provided you could locate the sensor's connection points to the board, I would think it would be pretty straightforward and not require too much mucking about. Obviously this would be quite a bit riskier than my mod.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Hacking the Delta 50-875 Air Cleaner*
> 
> (This post is based on a LumberJocks.com forum thread.)
> 
> ...


You've really touched my "geek" side with this House-Link device. My wife won't be too happy with that fact, but since you live in Illinois, you should be safe! LOL!

I really like your finished pine walls too. Gives the shop a warm feeling. I'm thinking of finishing mine as well and have been contemplating doing the same. I think that project though is way down the road. Just too much else to do right now.

When you're finished you'll have to contact Doug Bordner for a LumberJock shop tour.


----------



## ELB (May 23, 2016)

pjaromin said:


> *Hacking the Delta 50-875 Air Cleaner*
> 
> (This post is based on a LumberJocks.com forum thread.)
> 
> ...


Ha! How ironic that I found this (very old) thread. 
My Delta air filter let the smoke out of it's control board (which is now a discontinued part), so I removed the control board and replaced it with 3 relays and a Raspberry Pi. Now I turn my air filter on/off by accessing a web site (via my phone) hosted on the Raspberry Pi control board. 3 relays + raspberry pi = ~$40.


----------



## JohnLNelson56 (Jan 13, 2021)

pjaromin said:


> *Hacking the Delta 50-875 Air Cleaner*
> 
> (This post is based on a LumberJocks.com forum thread.)
> 
> ...


Would anyone be interested in selling their remote if they no longer need it?


----------



## NotACleverMan (Oct 3, 2021)

pjaromin said:


> *Hacking the Delta 50-875 Air Cleaner*
> 
> (This post is based on a LumberJocks.com forum thread.)
> 
> ...


I know that this is an extremely old thread, but I wanted to post a comment to say thanks to the OP!

I recently inherited an old Delta air filter, but the remote control for it was completely busted. Just finished making this modification today, and now I can turn it on and off with an Alexa Smart Plug and control the speed with a pull-switch (like on a ceiling fan).

You sir, are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Hacking the Delta 50-875 Air Cleaner*
> 
> (This post is based on a LumberJocks.com forum thread.)
> 
> ...


Thanks! Glad it was helpful. Enjoy.



> I know that this is an extremely old thread, but I wanted to post a comment to say thanks to the OP!
> 
> I recently inherited an old Delta air filter, but the remote control for it was completely busted. Just finished making this modification today, and now I can turn it on and off with an Alexa Smart Plug and control the speed with a pull-switch (like on a ceiling fan).
> 
> ...


----------



## Hal_in_Houston (11 mo ago)

pjaromin said:


> *Hacking the Delta 50-875 Air Cleaner*
> 
> (This post is based on a LumberJocks.com forum thread.)
> 
> ...


Great Post. 
Just a few points for folks who might be hesitant to perform open heart surgery on their Delta Air Cleaner.

First the IR receiver (which is behind the clear window above the control panel) is on the far side of shop, but the signal from the IR Remote is happy to bounce off the white walls in my shop to turn it on/off. YMMV depending on distance, aim and wall color; three corner bank shots are allowed 

Also, if your Remote died, and you can not find a replacement (because they are discontinued), I have a solution. You can clone a working Delta remote onto a Learning TV Remote (IR).
If you can't locate a working remote, the Delta Air Filter 50-875 IR codes are available on the JP-1 Forum. JP-1 Programable Remote Controls contain a six pin connector in the battery compartment that can connect to a personal computer. JP-1 Remotes were used by Comcast/Time Warner for many years, the trick is building/buying the computer cable to connect them and the time to learn the process. There are tutorials on the Forum to help you. If you have been accused of been a computer geek, it might be a solution for you.


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

*An Hour Here, a Half-Hour There and a Few Saturday Mornings*

Over the past month I found very little contiguous time to make progress on the shop setup. Consequently I never felt like I had made significant enough progress in any given week to warrant a new post. While I'm still quite some distance from the finish line, I finally feel like I can actually say, once again, "I have a shop!"



*Dust Collection Controls*

I installed a half-dozen doorbell buttons around the shop, under bench tops near power tools, on the wall by the bandsaw and underneath the tablesaw fence next to the power switch. I installed a couple power outlets in the crawl space under the shop for the controller as well as my air compressor which I located in a corner of the crawl. I also programmed the air filter as I discussed in my last post to automatically switch on with the dust collector and off 2 minutes after the collector is switched off. I'm extremely pleased with how this has worked out.



*Supplies Organized & Remaining Tools Installed*

I finally managed to commit to drawer assignments for my tools and supplies. For the most part the drawers are logically organized, though a few of them are temporary "catch-alls" waiting for the day when I complete the upper cabinets. I enlisted the aid of my brother, sister-in-law and nephew to help wheel the 17" Grizzly bandsaw up a ramp and into the shop. This turned out to be not as difficult as I'd feared it would be. I also unboxed the Ridgid oscillating sander I'd purchased nearly 3 months ago and connected both to the dust collection drops installed previously. All the tools are in!



*Clamp Racks*

Following some quick research at my favorite site, I assembled and mounted some clamp racks for my rather modest pipe, parallel and bar clamp collection. I still have a number of spring and "C" clamps to hang, but I'm satisfied with the arrangement for now.



*A Number of Tasks Remain*

No matter how much I manage to accomplish, the list never really seems to get any shorter. Some tasks that remain are setting up dust collection for my router table and building an overarm blade guard for the table saw. The router table will require installing some kind of enclosure around the hanging router…which will take some time to devise. I'm also working on a design for a tall thin "drawer" to fill the 2 spaces in the RAS cabinet. These opening are roughly 36" tall by only 9" wide. I'm thinking that I'll create a sliding angled vertical panels in one to hold router bits and a vertical pull-out panel in the other for miter/RAS/table/circular saw blade storage. Next steps also include major improvements to the "large piece assembly area"-which my wife insists upon calling a "garage." Improvements include an updated lumber rack and sheet goods pen as well as some custom cabinets for "non-wood-related" storage…though I can't imagine what that might be.

**

The bottom line is that I'm just about ready to get back to spending at least some time working "in" the shop instead of "on" the shop! Hooray!

(Originally Posted at http://tenonandspline.com/blog/archives/75)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *An Hour Here, a Half-Hour There and a Few Saturday Mornings*
> 
> Over the past month I found very little contiguous time to make progress on the shop setup. Consequently I never felt like I had made significant enough progress in any given week to warrant a new post. While I'm still quite some distance from the finish line, I finally feel like I can actually say, once again, "I have a shop!"
> 
> ...


Patrick, that is one serious looking workshop. i am sure it will be the envy of many Jocks including me. great effort.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

pjaromin said:


> *An Hour Here, a Half-Hour There and a Few Saturday Mornings*
> 
> Over the past month I found very little contiguous time to make progress on the shop setup. Consequently I never felt like I had made significant enough progress in any given week to warrant a new post. While I'm still quite some distance from the finish line, I finally feel like I can actually say, once again, "I have a shop!"
> 
> ...


I'm sure that Ms Debbie will want to visit now. great looking.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *An Hour Here, a Half-Hour There and a Few Saturday Mornings*
> 
> Over the past month I found very little contiguous time to make progress on the shop setup. Consequently I never felt like I had made significant enough progress in any given week to warrant a new post. While I'm still quite some distance from the finish line, I finally feel like I can actually say, once again, "I have a shop!"
> 
> ...


Hi Patrick

Congratulation for the progress you have made on your shop. I am sure it will feel good working in the shop once again. Your shop is one of the nicest looking and will designed shops I have seen. Thanks for your inspiration!

I am getting bids from tappers now and ordering the cyclone tomorrow.

Have you ever built the venturi box by your miter box saw yet?

God Bless
tom


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *An Hour Here, a Half-Hour There and a Few Saturday Mornings*
> 
> Over the past month I found very little contiguous time to make progress on the shop setup. Consequently I never felt like I had made significant enough progress in any given week to warrant a new post. While I'm still quite some distance from the finish line, I finally feel like I can actually say, once again, "I have a shop!"
> 
> ...


Patrick,

This is a beautiful shop. I love the walls and the hardwood floors. Wow. This is an upscale shop. You have designed it well and it is a visual delight to be in too.

Great job.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *An Hour Here, a Half-Hour There and a Few Saturday Mornings*
> 
> Over the past month I found very little contiguous time to make progress on the shop setup. Consequently I never felt like I had made significant enough progress in any given week to warrant a new post. While I'm still quite some distance from the finish line, I finally feel like I can actually say, once again, "I have a shop!"
> 
> ...


Well, Patrick, it looks like you got it done. Well thought out and functional. Well done.


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *An Hour Here, a Half-Hour There and a Few Saturday Mornings*
> 
> Over the past month I found very little contiguous time to make progress on the shop setup. Consequently I never felt like I had made significant enough progress in any given week to warrant a new post. While I'm still quite some distance from the finish line, I finally feel like I can actually say, once again, "I have a shop!"
> 
> ...


Thanks, All!

Tom - I tried a couple cardboard mock up venturi boxes but there's just not enough room behind the saw for it. At this point I've hooked up the built-in dust port, which has already become clogged once during use and also added a piece of 4" pipe with a narrow slit running the length behind the saw.

When I rigged this up I was unable to locate any jigsaw blades, so the "slit" was crudely "hacked out" with a drill and some pliers…I figured I'd make a neater version if it actually worked. The jury's still out on that. For what it's worth, here's the pic:



I'm not sure how effective these measures are but it's the best I've come up with thus far. I'm going to continue to experiment and look around at other woodworker's solutions as time permits. Needless-to-say I'd love to hear about what others may have done and found effective.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *An Hour Here, a Half-Hour There and a Few Saturday Mornings*
> 
> Over the past month I found very little contiguous time to make progress on the shop setup. Consequently I never felt like I had made significant enough progress in any given week to warrant a new post. While I'm still quite some distance from the finish line, I finally feel like I can actually say, once again, "I have a shop!"
> 
> ...


Ah, what I wouldn't give for a shop that nice!


----------



## Dominic (Oct 22, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *An Hour Here, a Half-Hour There and a Few Saturday Mornings*
> 
> Over the past month I found very little contiguous time to make progress on the shop setup. Consequently I never felt like I had made significant enough progress in any given week to warrant a new post. While I'm still quite some distance from the finish line, I finally feel like I can actually say, once again, "I have a shop!"
> 
> ...


Is there such a think as woodworker heaven. If so, you found it. 
You have done what ever woodworker wish they could do.
Great Play Ground.


----------



## Partridge (Jul 27, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *An Hour Here, a Half-Hour There and a Few Saturday Mornings*
> 
> Over the past month I found very little contiguous time to make progress on the shop setup. Consequently I never felt like I had made significant enough progress in any given week to warrant a new post. While I'm still quite some distance from the finish line, I finally feel like I can actually say, once again, "I have a shop!"
> 
> ...


''I installed a half-dozen doorbell buttons around the shop'' are they to start 3hp DC and if so how. I would Like to do some thin like this.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *An Hour Here, a Half-Hour There and a Few Saturday Mornings*
> 
> Over the past month I found very little contiguous time to make progress on the shop setup. Consequently I never felt like I had made significant enough progress in any given week to warrant a new post. While I'm still quite some distance from the finish line, I finally feel like I can actually say, once again, "I have a shop!"
> 
> ...


Nice shop. When I was laying out my shop I installed switches all around, but never ended up using them.

I have a long ranger remote which I always had to look all over for in my old shop.(because it was so small everything was stacked up all over the place and the remote was always under something.)

Now that I'm in my new shop it's always in view and I never lose track of it, so I never hooked up the 
switches.


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *An Hour Here, a Half-Hour There and a Few Saturday Mornings*
> 
> Over the past month I found very little contiguous time to make progress on the shop setup. Consequently I never felt like I had made significant enough progress in any given week to warrant a new post. While I'm still quite some distance from the finish line, I finally feel like I can actually say, once again, "I have a shop!"
> 
> ...


Partidge - yes, they are to stop/stop the DC system. There are a number of ways to accomplish something like this. Since I was already using Insteon/X10 for my home and shop and am something of a geek, I chose an X-10 based solution. In order to eliminate the need for toggle switches (wired 4-way) I built a very simple latching circuit from plans I round online that hooks up to an X-10 "powerflash" device. The upshot is that I can toggle the DC system on or off from any of 1/2 dozen simple pushbutton (doorbell) switches. It's working just great for me…I'm very happy I set this up. For more details and a video, see my blog post on this: http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/pjaromin/blog/3713

Gary-yeah, wish my shop were as big as yours…though I have an X10 RF remote that works for this, I just don't like carrying it around. I've hung it by a workbench and currently use it there instead of installing a fixed switch at that location.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *An Hour Here, a Half-Hour There and a Few Saturday Mornings*
> 
> Over the past month I found very little contiguous time to make progress on the shop setup. Consequently I never felt like I had made significant enough progress in any given week to warrant a new post. While I'm still quite some distance from the finish line, I finally feel like I can actually say, once again, "I have a shop!"
> 
> ...


What a beautiful shop! Congrats…I love the knotty pine on the walls, and the skylights are a great touch. Looks like you gave the layout some thought too. I have to admit I'm jealous…I would be in there all the time!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *An Hour Here, a Half-Hour There and a Few Saturday Mornings*
> 
> Over the past month I found very little contiguous time to make progress on the shop setup. Consequently I never felt like I had made significant enough progress in any given week to warrant a new post. While I'm still quite some distance from the finish line, I finally feel like I can actually say, once again, "I have a shop!"
> 
> ...


Now taking a second look, is there a skylight or are they just lights? Doah!


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *An Hour Here, a Half-Hour There and a Few Saturday Mornings*
> 
> Over the past month I found very little contiguous time to make progress on the shop setup. Consequently I never felt like I had made significant enough progress in any given week to warrant a new post. While I'm still quite some distance from the finish line, I finally feel like I can actually say, once again, "I have a shop!"
> 
> ...


David - You were correct the first time.

There are 2 skylights with light fixtures around/between them.


----------



## Freddo (Apr 11, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *An Hour Here, a Half-Hour There and a Few Saturday Mornings*
> 
> Over the past month I found very little contiguous time to make progress on the shop setup. Consequently I never felt like I had made significant enough progress in any given week to warrant a new post. While I'm still quite some distance from the finish line, I finally feel like I can actually say, once again, "I have a shop!"
> 
> ...


There's a bit of heaven on earth! Nice walls - so inviting and warm feeling with the natural light coming in. Enjoy your space!


----------



## Sung (Apr 14, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *An Hour Here, a Half-Hour There and a Few Saturday Mornings*
> 
> Over the past month I found very little contiguous time to make progress on the shop setup. Consequently I never felt like I had made significant enough progress in any given week to warrant a new post. While I'm still quite some distance from the finish line, I finally feel like I can actually say, once again, "I have a shop!"
> 
> ...


nice work. i could learn a thing or two from your set up.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *An Hour Here, a Half-Hour There and a Few Saturday Mornings*
> 
> Over the past month I found very little contiguous time to make progress on the shop setup. Consequently I never felt like I had made significant enough progress in any given week to warrant a new post. While I'm still quite some distance from the finish line, I finally feel like I can actually say, once again, "I have a shop!"
> 
> ...


This is too good for the human eyes LOL well done you deserve all you have as you've worked hard on this may you and your family have a great lifetimes worth of enjoyment from your shop God Bless Alistair


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

*Shop Air, and Sheet Goods Get A Home*

My original design for the shop included multiple compressed air outlets scattered about the shop. At the heart of this system would be a 60gal Ingersol-Rand 2-stage compressor providing at least 15 [email protected] Now months later, I've significantly revised and downgraded my plans. Part of it was financial, but most of it was a realization that all that I really needed was to be able to use my nail guns without the hassle of dragging out the compressor every time and tripping over hose.

*Retractable Air Hose*

To that end, I revised my plans and settled on a much simpler setup. I would put my existing 17gal Husky in the crawlspace below the shop, and run a hose through the floor next to my main assembly table. To this I would attach a combination regulator/filter/oiler and a retractable hose. This is precisely what I did.



The air filter/oiler unit is a $20 special from Harbor Freight...well, I got it for $20. It was down to $15 last time I checked…sigh. Unfortunately it only occurred to me after I had purchased the filter unit that I don't really want an oiler. While most of the time I'll be using a nail gun, I do occasionally wish to use the air hose to blow off the shavings from a piece in progress and I doubt that misting it with tool oil would be very good for the finish. I've mounted the unit anyway and plan to keep the oiler empty. Perhaps someday I'll move this device to another location on a separate hose and reserve it specifically for tool use. Or maybe not.

The hose reel was $30 for 20ft. It was the cheapest I've seen and while not as "industrial" as some of the more expensive units, I kinda preferred the compact size and appearance of this one. It also included a swivel mount. It works great right now…hopefully the mechanism will prove more reliable than the price would imply. We'll see.

*Automatic Drain Valve*

Another Harbor Freight special. The plan was to locate the compressor in the crawl space, accessed via a trap door in the floor. Draining it regularly via the drain cock would be somewhat of a hassle. What I needed was an automatic drain. Thankfully I found this site in about 5 minutes of research pointing to a product from Harbor Freight. It was fairly straightforward to install-except that the inner diameter of the hose running from the unloader valve to the pressure switch on my compressor was too small for the included fittings. I ultimately wound up buying a different fitting which suffered from the same issue-but was setup in a such a way that I was able to coax the hose over the inner brass piece by applying a bit of heat. A bit of sanding of the outer tube was also required to get the connector attached to the tee. It was a bit of a chore, but ultimately I managed to get it all to work. And just like the author of the site above, my new drain cock valve was no good…so I also replaced it with a part from HD. The thing about the drain is that it only opens when the compressor starts and shuts off. So I can either leave the compressor on so that it "tops off" periodically (thereby activating the drain) or program the switch it's on (see my other posts re: Insteon) to run it for a few minutes each day and give it a chance to drain any condensation.



*Vertical Sheet-goods Pen*

Finally, after filling the compressor, I used my new hose and old air nailers to build a 9' tall x 30" wide x 36" deep vertical sheet goods pen just outside the shop door and install some cheap pre-primed moulding around the pen face and shop doors.

This is the start of my next big project: *the Garage Remodel*.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Shop Air, and Sheet Goods Get A Home*
> 
> My original design for the shop included multiple compressed air outlets scattered about the shop. At the heart of this system would be a 60gal Ingersol-Rand 2-stage compressor providing at least 15 [email protected] Now months later, I've significantly revised and downgraded my plans. Part of it was financial, but most of it was a realization that all that I really needed was to be able to use my nail guns without the hassle of dragging out the compressor every time and tripping over hose.
> 
> ...


That's some good planning on the air!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *Shop Air, and Sheet Goods Get A Home*
> 
> My original design for the shop included multiple compressed air outlets scattered about the shop. At the heart of this system would be a 60gal Ingersol-Rand 2-stage compressor providing at least 15 [email protected] Now months later, I've significantly revised and downgraded my plans. Part of it was financial, but most of it was a realization that all that I really needed was to be able to use my nail guns without the hassle of dragging out the compressor every time and tripping over hose.
> 
> ...


Hi Patrick

Great idea on the air hook up. Looks like a slick set up. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Shop Air, and Sheet Goods Get A Home*
> 
> My original design for the shop included multiple compressed air outlets scattered about the shop. At the heart of this system would be a 60gal Ingersol-Rand 2-stage compressor providing at least 15 [email protected] Now months later, I've significantly revised and downgraded my plans. Part of it was financial, but most of it was a realization that all that I really needed was to be able to use my nail guns without the hassle of dragging out the compressor every time and tripping over hose.
> 
> ...


Looks like it will work very well.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

pjaromin said:


> *Shop Air, and Sheet Goods Get A Home*
> 
> My original design for the shop included multiple compressed air outlets scattered about the shop. At the heart of this system would be a 60gal Ingersol-Rand 2-stage compressor providing at least 15 [email protected] Now months later, I've significantly revised and downgraded my plans. Part of it was financial, but most of it was a realization that all that I really needed was to be able to use my nail guns without the hassle of dragging out the compressor every time and tripping over hose.
> 
> ...


I am in the process of doing something close. I used Sch 40 PVC to run a couple of lines down from the loft of shop. I am very interested in the drain solution. Do you have any problems with the water just being pssst out? Mine AC is on a wooden floor and I do live in Texas and it is known to get a bit humid here. With the water being blown out twice every cycle I am wondering if I should even be concerned. As for which way you should go water is only added to your tank when the compressor is actually compressing the air for you. So I don't know if either approach is needed.

Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

pjaromin said:


> *Shop Air, and Sheet Goods Get A Home*
> 
> My original design for the shop included multiple compressed air outlets scattered about the shop. At the heart of this system would be a 60gal Ingersol-Rand 2-stage compressor providing at least 15 [email protected] Now months later, I've significantly revised and downgraded my plans. Part of it was financial, but most of it was a realization that all that I really needed was to be able to use my nail guns without the hassle of dragging out the compressor every time and tripping over hose.
> 
> ...


Pretty neat system Patrick.


----------

